# Programm zum prüfen auf AppUpdates



## Jinairu (26. Nov 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte aktuell ein Programm schreiben, wo einmal installierte Apps mit ihren Stammdaten in eine Datenbank geschrieben werden. 

Gibt es eine Schnittstelle die Google dafür anbietet? Ich bräuchte die Stammdaten wie Name, Kategorie, Version/VersionsDatum, Größe, ...

Ich möchte mit dem Programm dann auf den Playstore zugreifen, durch die Liste Iterieren und in dem Appverlauf dann auf neue Versionen hingewiesen werden.

Das ganze soll auch nicht mit dem Handy synchronisiert werden, sondern lediglich eine manuell erstellbare Liste werden, wo Apps somit überwacht werden.

Der Grund hierfür ist z.B. die Installation von Apps die gut Klingen und einen Nutzen bieten, aber mangelhaft programmiert sind, oder einige Features nicht bieten. Man deinstalliert die App und hört nie wieder was davon, weil man sie vergisst.
Vielleicht verbessert sich die App ja mit dem nächsten Update.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Anliegen näher bringen.

Viele Grüße,
Jin


----------



## Joose (26. Nov 2014)

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das es eine gewissen Schnittstelle gibt um Daten zu einer App auzulesen.

Das Problem liegt hier eher im rechtlichen Bereich: Darfst du diese Daten auslesen und verarbeiten? (Bzw. je nachdem was noch alle gemacht werden soll usw)


----------



## Jinairu (26. Nov 2014)

Ich wollte nur die öffentlich einsehbaren Daten für eine private Liste nutzen.

Es wäre ja auch möglich, per browser alles händisch zu machen, und jeden tag alle apps neu eingeben und selber prüfen.
Dies soll halt abgenommen werden, bzw automatisiert. (altesdatum!=neuesdatum) -> meldung

In wie fern könnte das rechtlich bedenklich sein? Müsste doch ähnlich wie "gezieltes" crawling sein.

Viele Grüße,
Jin


----------



## dzim (26. Nov 2014)

Eben. und ich vermute, das hier aufgrund von Urheberrecht und AGBs ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird. Sicher kann man das im Privaten mal machen, aber eine solche App sollte dann sicher nicht in den Store hochgeladen werden. Darüber hinaus: Macht die Play Store-App das nicht schon? Oder geht es dir um Apps, die noch nicht installiert sind?


----------



## Joose (26. Nov 2014)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> Oder geht es dir um Apps, die noch nicht installiert sind?



Es geht ihn um Apps die man mal testweise installiert hat aber aufgrund von Bugs nicht weiter verwendet hat und somit wieder deinstallieren möchte.
Und sobald sie deinstalliert sind wird man ja leider nicht mehr über Updates vom Store informiert.


----------



## Jinairu (26. Nov 2014)

Joose, das trifft es. 

Das ganze wird auch keine App werden, sondern eine handelsübliche jar, welche das Verwaltungsprogramm beinhaltet.

Ich habe jetzt die Android-Market-API gefunden, die genau das bietet, was ich suche. Leider scheitert es schon an dem Login.

Woran es liegt, weiss ich leider nicht. Vielleicht Änderungen an der Playstore Authentifizierung.

https://code.google.com/p/android-market-api/



```
public TestConnectionClass() {

		// TODO Auto-generated constructor stub
		MarketSession session = new MarketSession();
		session.login("k*****@googlemail.com", "*****");
		session.getContext().setAndroidId("34***********");

		String query = "maps";
		AppsRequest appsRequest = AppsRequest.newBuilder().setQuery(query).setStartIndex(0).setEntriesCount(10).setWithExtendedInfo(true).build();

		session.append(appsRequest, new Callback<AppsResponse>() {
			@Override
			public void onResult(ResponseContext context, AppsResponse response) {
				System.out.println(response.getApp(0).getCreator());
				// Your code here
				// response.getApp(0).getCreator() ...
				// see AppsResponse class definition for more infos
			}
		});
		session.flush();
	}
```

Bin ich vielleicht dazu im falschen Forenbereich? Müsste doch irgendwie in die Android schiene fallen.

Viele Grüße, Jin


----------



## Joose (26. Nov 2014)

Jinairu hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt die Android-Market-API gefunden, die genau das bietet, was ich suche.



Du hast eine aber nicht die API gefunden.

Folgender Satz liest man als erstes wenn man deinen Link folgt


> This is not an official api. I'm not afiliated to google in any way.



Bei Problemen mit der API solltest du dich direkt an den oder die Entwickler der API wenden


----------



## Jinairu (26. Nov 2014)

Stimmt, das ist nicht die API von Google, aber die API heisst "android-market-api"  
Dennoch erfüllt sie scheinbar den Zweck den sie soll.
Es lag an einer Google-Einstellung um Anmeldung von nicht so sicheren Apps zuzulassen. 

Wenn das Problem noch bei anderen auftritt, hier der lösungslink.
https://www.google.com/settings/security/lesssecureapps

An sonsten vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
#close

Lieben Gruß,
Jin


----------

